# (CLOSED) Celeste is here!



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

Hiya!

Celeste is here, and she is now barricaded at the nook's Cranny (take a right from the airport). I will be at the entrance if you need me to guide you to her.

I also have over 100 items on the southwest beach, left from the airport. You're free to catalogue them as many as you need. Please don't take the item with you so everyone has a chance to catalog the same items. (put it in your pockets and drop it right off). and preferably come with empty pockets.

There are some free DIY and gifts (of clothes) at the entrance.

Please don't trample on any flowers or shake trees. and obviously don't steal anything lol, including fossils that I leave on display.

If you're into a little fun, look for the secret zelda spot on my island. If you find it, come to me (i wear a hakama and a brown dandy hat) and lead me to it. If you lead me to the right place, you can bring home with you as a reward 3 items from the 100+ left at the beach.

Reply on the thread here if interested and I will DM you dodo code. Please leave your island name so I keep up with the flow!
Tips are appreciated but not necessary.
I also have a wishlist if you have anything you can share.

Also please leave through the airport ! thanks!


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come over
I have three items on your wishlist I can bring over


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey could I come please, mama from jillville, I can bring u a hammock, thanks!


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 14, 2020)

I would like to pop by please! <3 I have some of your wl items i think.
piano bench black
piano bench white
rattan waste bin
rattan end table


----------



## lana. (Jun 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by! I don’t have any of your wishlist items but I have plenty of bells to spare


----------



## lexa7 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello! I would love to stop by, can tips in bells


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 14, 2020)

May I drop by?


----------



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

sorry for the wait! will DM you all!


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to visit and can bring a clothesline pole for you


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 14, 2020)

May I visit? I'll bring you the white cute tea table and the OK motor sign.


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (Jun 14, 2020)

If you are still accepting visitors, I'd like to come to your island. Please.
Also, can bring the Cityscape wall.


----------



## N e s s (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit! I don’t have the DIY cards but I can bring you a tiny library and a lily wand


----------



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

hi! there will be a bit of traffic
will wait another 10 min before DM the rest of you !

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

someone left quietly , not through the airport (due to internet connection problem)
will message you all back once i get a new dodo code


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello, thanks for hosting! I would love to come as well  Salomé from bibouland.

I can bring you the rattan low table !


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello! I would love to visit if possible ☺


----------



## SoSu (Jun 14, 2020)

I would love to visit from Cardiff. Thanks!


----------



## Buntretsu (Jun 14, 2020)

I would visit if possible!


----------



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

sorry for the delay! 
once the first people have all left, i will barricade her again since she has respawn and DM you!


----------



## Barney (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit if that's okay?

Barney from Wild Falls


----------



## roserk (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi im rose from erevell,  can i come to catalog?


----------



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

roserk said:


> Hi im rose from erevell,  can i come to catalog?


hi! sorry for the delay (people come to catalog too), im going through 5 people at a time. 
you're next in line! will DM you once they're done


----------



## roserk (Jun 14, 2020)

K i see


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello there, Abi from Honeycomb. Would to come over


----------



## Minou (Jun 14, 2020)

celeste is still here! at the nook's cranny (2:38 am in game)
feel free to come catalog too
will continue this for another hour  or so if there are still interested people


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello, can I come over for Celeste?


----------



## MilaBanana (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi I’m mila from chikotown can I come buy


----------



## TinyPrincess (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello again Minou! It’s me again! I would love to come by.

Edit: Thank you sooo much!


----------

